# OMG! Again...



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 21, 2011)

So I set the sprinkler in Bob's pen about 2 pm. It's been really hot here and so I set the sprinkler for him to cool off. I went in the house and made my lunch, which because I have been really sick the food made me sick so I laid down. I slept until 6 Pm and the cat woke me up jumping on the couch so she could reach the meat on my plate. What a long nap. So I go out to check on Bob and this is the first thing I see...
This is his Weeping Larch in the middle of his pen...so I start thinking things are not right...









Then I notice the grass is dry, so my eyes follow the hose and ... OMG! The sprinkler is in Bob's shed! Oh crap!!!
That picture does not look like it but there is about 2 maybe 3 inches of water in his shed. The floor leans in away from the door because of the weight of his sleeping box so seriously the floor has 2 or 3 solid inches of water on it. His hay is soaked (thanks Bob) and his food is floating around. Water was dripping off his 250 watt basking bulb, thank God it didn't blow or short out. It was dripping from the cover. This is another shot of how it looks. The water was just starting to go into his sleeping box...





Here's my foot in the shed...






I really should have sold him the last time he did something remember? I forget what it was but I put him up for sale then, the jerk.
This is what his yard looks like...look at him off in the distance...he looks so smug, so freakin smug. He is so satisfied at his destruction. He must have gotten caught up in the hose and just drug the sprinkler into his shed when he went in to eat.





So I swept and swept and swept that water out his doggie door. I swept for about 30 minutes, then I got the mop and used that to mop the floor to get it clean. Then here he comes, Mr. Nosy gonna look and see whats going on in his shed...





So now here he is after knocking over my mop, sniffing the water to see what it was. He walked all around his shed sniffing at wet stuff and generally just looking at the damage he caused. I just plain ole cannot believe the intelligence this guy has. He knows just what he did and he's proud of it! I took pix of him walking around and checking out the damage but I won't post them cuz it just looks like he's walking around. But he's sniffed at the pile of wet hay and he sort of climbed on it checking it out. Now he's checking out this puddle...





Now that he's checked out all the damage guess what he does??? He goes to bed. Smug and satisfied and proud of the damage he's done so he goes to bed and leaves me to finish cleaning up his mess. 
He shows so much emotion and I swear he's smug and proud of what he did and that made him tired so he went to bed.
This is all the hay I could save. This picture shows you how high the water was. You can see the water mark on the wall by the hay. And you can see Mr. Smug in bed proud of what he did. Smug and proud, satisfied and tired. So off to bed he goes...





King Robert III goes to bed while his servant cleans up the mess he leaves. I hope you have enjoyed seeing Bob again and hearing about how he spent his summer...Oh BTW...he's for sale again...


----------



## Torty Mom (Aug 21, 2011)

Blaaaahaaaaaa hahahah hhahahahahaahaaaa OMG!!!!!! hahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahah, I think I just peed my pants!!! blahhahahahaha hahahahahaah

Sold, Mary Anne will take King Bob in a second!!! 

I LOVE BOB!!!!


----------



## dmmj (Aug 21, 2011)

He just wanted a jacuzzi,and you had to go ruin his plans.


----------



## HipsterTorts (Aug 21, 2011)

What a trouble maker! 
But I can't help but laugh about how he just went to bed


----------



## Skyler Nell (Aug 21, 2011)

hahaha thats hilarious  Oh king Bob!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 21, 2011)

Gosh, he is something special, lol...


----------



## Tom (Aug 21, 2011)

What would you do with out Bob?

Oh yeah..., you'd live a relaxing, stress free life... 


LONG LIVE THE KING!!!


----------



## l0velesly (Aug 21, 2011)

How silly of Bob!


----------



## Rosiek15 (Aug 21, 2011)

HAHAHA thats probably the funniest thing i saw/read all day the doggie door is the best part for me i think its adorable!


----------



## froghaven5 (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh boy! Makes me wish I had read about Bob before we got our OP. He is little now but.... what if turns out like Bob?!?!?!?!


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 22, 2011)

He was tired of the water soaking in the ground so he figured he could save some it he put the water in his house...


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 22, 2011)

Not to take anything away from Maggie's story, but my sulcata, out of all the types of tortoise that I have, is the only one who gets caught up in the hose like that. I don't have built-in sprinklers and have to water all my pens with hose and sprinkler. All the sprinklers stay where I put them, even in the Aldab and Manourin pens, except for the one in Dudley's pen. I can always count on that sprinkler getting dragged all over Dudley's pen. He even bent the copper pipe at the hose bib.

Sulcatas don't ever back up to get out of trouble. They just keep on going forward, bulldozing whatever is in their way. I can see that Bob is a full-time job. No more naps for you, missy.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm sorry you had to find that.. but I can't help but laugh!! Holy cow!! hahahahahahahaaa!!! Thanks for sharing all these great photos with us!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 22, 2011)

SulcataSquirt said:


> I'm sorry you had to find that.. but I can't help but laugh!! Holy cow!! hahahahahahahaaa!!! Thanks for sharing all these great photos with us!!!



If you think that's something, you should do a search on Bob and read up on my adventures with him. This is the LEAST of what he's done. Bob is quite famous on this forum, I used to write about him a lot. I am glad you enjoyed my little story


----------



## October (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh my goodness Maggie. King Robert is hilarious. Sorry this happened whole you're not feeling good though.  

Maybe he thought that maid was not doing well enough at her cleaning duties and was trying to help? Summer cleaning? I hear flood-cleaning is all the rage these days. ;D


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Aug 22, 2011)

Too funny! Maybe My Bob (husband) is right about getting Franklin T. a Plastic Shed. I guess I should put a ground fault in as well.


----------



## Robert (Aug 22, 2011)

Bob is just too funny!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Aug 22, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> SulcataSquirt said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry you had to find that.. but I can't help but laugh!! Holy cow!! hahahahahahahaaa!!! Thanks for sharing all these great photos with us!!!
> ...



We used to read quite a bit about Bob before we became forum members. Haha can't wait till ours is that big, I'll have to remember NO NAPS! Weren't you going to sell Bob last time for wrecking his pool?? Hahaha


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 22, 2011)

I can't even believe the pics!! Poor you that is a lot of work!!!


----------



## Villy (Aug 22, 2011)

I feel bad for you, but that was hilarious!


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 22, 2011)

King Robert's at it again!  
He is definitely a TFO celebrity!!

Maggie- I hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## terryo (Aug 22, 2011)

Finally!!!!! Do ya know how long I've been waiting for another Bob Story?? Bob will never change....thank God! Glad to see you're up and about a bit Maggie. We've missed you and Bob on the forum.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you Terry and everyone else for your good wishes. I've been plenty sick but am on the road to recovery. I am glad you all got a good laugh and have missed my Bob stories that makes me feel better. 
The insulation is ruined so I turned in a Homeowner's claim for $2000 (we wouldn't want King Robert's tootsies getting cold this winter), and the adjuster called me back this afternoon and his first words were..."Did I read this correctly, (pause) a 100 pound...TORTOISE!??? Yep! A 100 pound destructive machine. I think new keepers should have to read about Bob before getting a Sulcata...


----------



## ascott (Aug 22, 2011)

LMAO....I sure hope you feel better


----------



## ascott (Aug 22, 2011)

OMG!!!! I can't believe I failed to notice in pic 3....another sighting of the elusive painted 5 toe species, this one treads water...amazing colors


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Aug 23, 2011)

Maybe it's time to consider a shower stall in the shed. We all know it wouldn't take Bob long to learn to adjust the faucets, and then he could have warm water for his winter showers and cool during the summer.  

Surely that is the message he's trying to communicate--that and "Don't leave a hose in my pen if you don't want me to play with it!"


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 23, 2011)

ascott said:


> OMG!!!! I can't believe I failed to notice in pic 3....another sighting of the elusive painted 5 toe species, this one treads water...amazing colors



Painted the same color as my IROC-Z


----------



## RV's mom (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm wondering if it's a boy thing... I have the hose/sprinkler on for RV in the late afternoon into evening, and it stays where I place it..... she is happy trying to toss muck up on her shell....


----------



## Villy (Aug 23, 2011)

You know what I find funny Maggie is that my mother almost BOUGHT me a sulcata. It is well known that I'm tortoise/turtle NUT *like, obsessive!* and she apparently saw one on Animal Planet or something and decided I just HAD to have one! Fortunately buying one was out of her price range. I have no idea where I'd keep one! And reading about Bob, I'm EXTRA glad she didn't get one for me. I'm having enough problems learning how to care for my little redfoot! Sulcatas seem like a lot of work, and while Bob does reinforce my desire to have one, he makes me want to wait a LONG time!


----------



## natty01 (Aug 24, 2011)

i loved the pictures ! sorry you had all that hard work to do when your sick tho. i havent seen the other bob stories , i need to go look sounds like hes a real character.


----------



## Angi (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh Maggie I feel so bad for you, but you will laugh about this some day soon .


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 25, 2011)

sharkstar said:


> I'm wondering if it's a boy thing... I have the hose/sprinkler on for RV in the late afternoon into evening, and it stays where I place it..... she is happy trying to toss muck up on her shell....



RV is just better mannered than Bob...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 25, 2011)

Villy said:


> You know what I find funny Maggie is that my mother almost BOUGHT me a sulcata. It is well known that I'm tortoise/turtle NUT *like, obsessive!* and she apparently saw one on Animal Planet or something and decided I just HAD to have one! Fortunately buying one was out of her price range. I have no idea where I'd keep one! And reading about Bob, I'm EXTRA glad she didn't get one for me. I'm having enough problems learning how to care for my little redfoot! Sulcatas seem like a lot of work, and while Bob does reinforce my desire to have one, he makes me want to wait a LONG time!



Do a search for the Bob stories and give them to your mother...that way she will be sure to NOT surprise you with a Sulcata for your birthday...


----------



## ascott (Aug 25, 2011)

I think Bob was set up by RV......LOL


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 25, 2011)

ascott said:


> I think Bob was set up by RV......LOL



Oh yeah! She's a shifty girl, she is...


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Maggie thanks for making my day with another of Bobs Big adventures. I needed a laugh. Sorry it was at your expence. But maybe Bob was trying to tell ya he really wanted his house cleaned really, really good. Or he could have just wanted that jacuzi. 
Or telling you naps are now out of the question unless you want him to take moving the sprinklers into his own hands.LOL
Sorry to hear you were so ill, but Really Glad to hear your on the Road to Recovery. Missed you and Bob.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 26, 2011)

Crazy1 said:


> Maggie thanks for making my day with another of Bobs Big adventures. I needed a laugh. Sorry it was at your expence. But maybe Bob was trying to tell ya he really wanted his house cleaned really, really good. Or he could have just wanted that jacuzi.
> Or telling you naps are now out of the question unless you want him to take moving the sprinklers into his own hands.LOL
> Sorry to hear you were so ill, but Really Glad to hear your on the Road to Recovery. Missed you and Bob.



Ha! We've missed you! Glad you are back but once a week won't be enough...


----------



## Love_My_Pets (Aug 26, 2011)

HAHAHAH!!! How much I <3 Sulcatas! Bob seems like an amazing guy!


----------



## Villy (Aug 27, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> Villy said:
> 
> 
> > You know what I find funny Maggie is that my mother almost BOUGHT me a sulcata. It is well known that I'm tortoise/turtle NUT *like, obsessive!* and she apparently saw one on Animal Planet or something and decided I just HAD to have one! Fortunately buying one was out of her price range. I have no idea where I'd keep one! And reading about Bob, I'm EXTRA glad she didn't get one for me. I'm having enough problems learning how to care for my little redfoot! Sulcatas seem like a lot of work, and while Bob does reinforce my desire to have one, he makes me want to wait a LONG time!
> ...



Hehehe she's coming to spend a weekend in a few weeks. I was planning on sitting down with her and showing her the Bob stories. *Already read a bunch. I LOVE Bob.*


----------



## TonkaLuv (Aug 30, 2011)

This is so funny! This just totally made my night!


----------

